# widescreen framebuffer

## DrAgOnTuX

Hi there, actually I'm using vesafb-tng and set the resolution fix into the kernel (it's a laptop so that doesn't matter), I set 1920x1200@60, that's the native resolution of my laptop (Dell Dimension 9200).

but the only thing I get is 1600x1200  :Sad: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#VESA_video_mode_numbers is this a naturaly limitation or only a crappy bios / gfx / driver thing ?

FYI

```
ul11 ~ # xrandr

 SZ:    Pixels          Physical       Refresh

*0   1920 x 1200   ( 403mm x 302mm )  *60

 1   1680 x 1050   ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 2   1600 x 1200   ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 3   1440 x 900    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 4   1280 x 1024   ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 5   1280 x 800    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 6   1280 x 768    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 7   1024 x 768    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 8    848 x 480    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 9    800 x 600    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 10   720 x 576    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 11   720 x 480    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 12   640 x 480    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 13   640 x 400    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 14   640 x 350    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 15   512 x 384    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 16   400 x 300    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 17   320 x 240    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

 18   320 x 200    ( 403mm x 302mm )   60

Current rotation - normal

Current reflection - none

Rotations possible - normal

Reflections possible - none
```

```
ul11 ~ # vbetest

VBE Version 2.0

ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9700

[386] 320x200 (256 color palette)

[269] 320x200 (5:5:5)

[270] 320x200 (5:6:5)

[271] 320x200 (8:8:8)

[288] 320x200 (8:8:8)

[402] 320x240 (256 color palette)

[403] 320x240 (5:5:5)

[404] 320x240 (5:6:5)

[405] 320x240 (8:8:8)

[406] 320x240 (8:8:8)

[418] 400x300 (256 color palette)

[419] 400x300 (5:5:5)

[420] 400x300 (5:6:5)

[421] 400x300 (8:8:8)

[422] 400x300 (8:8:8)

[434] 512x384 (256 color palette)

[435] 512x384 (5:5:5)

[436] 512x384 (5:6:5)

[437] 512x384 (8:8:8)

[438] 512x384 (8:8:8)

[450] 640x350 (256 color palette)

[451] 640x350 (5:5:5)

[452] 640x350 (5:6:5)

[453] 640x350 (8:8:8)

[454] 640x350 (8:8:8)

[256] 640x400 (256 color palette)

[387] 640x400 (5:5:5)

[388] 640x400 (5:6:5)

[389] 640x400 (8:8:8)

[390] 640x400 (8:8:8)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[272] 640x480 (5:5:5)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[289] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[275] 800x600 (5:5:5)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[290] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[278] 1024x768 (5:5:5)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[291] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[263] 1280x1024 (256 color palette)

[281] 1280x1024 (5:5:5)

[282] 1280x1024 (5:6:5)

[283] 1280x1024 (8:8:8)

[292] 1280x1024 (8:8:8)

[370] 1600x1200 (256 color palette)

[371] 1600x1200 (5:5:5)

[372] 1600x1200 (5:6:5)

[373] 1600x1200 (8:8:8)

[374] 1600x1200 (8:8:8)

Type a mode number, or 'q' to quit - 
```

```
ul11 ~ # grep CONFIG_FB /usr/src/linux/.config -C2

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1920x1200@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

--

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_LCD_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#
```

```
ul11 ~ # lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
```

----------

## Dan

Have you tried to override it at the kernel command line too?

something like 

video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1920x1200@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

AFAIK VESA specifications don't include widescreen resolutions (neither the table in wikipedia that you posted). What is your video card?

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

> AFAIK VESA specifications don't include widescreen resolutions (neither the table in wikipedia that you posted). What is your video card?

 

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ul11 ~ # lspci | grep VGA
> 
> ...

 

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *dcoats wrote:*   

> Have you tried to override it at the kernel command line too?
> 
> something like 
> 
> video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1920x1200@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2006.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

 

I'll give it a try (maybe it must wait until monday  :Sad:  ). I'll report the results

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   AFAIK VESA specifications don't include widescreen resolutions (neither the table in wikipedia that you posted). What is your video card? 
> 
>  *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh OK. I will tell you two things then:

- If you disable vesafb and enable radeonFB WITH DDC support, you will definitely get the resolution that you desire (automatically; your card will detect your panel and switch to native res. at boot time provided that your laptop doesn't have design issues).

- But if you are using closed-source ATI drivers, you might have some problems. I don't know what kind of problems exactly or whether you will have problem or not for sure, but I did hear that radeonFB and ATI drivers don't play good. Solution: use Xorg's 'radeon' driver.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   

> Solution: use Xorg's 'radeon' driver.

  they don't support >=RV300 (and mine is a RV350)... and I don't like to use this "hack" called r300, or is it stable now with an easy howto?

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

 *DrAgOnTuX wrote:*   

>  *bLUEbYTE84 wrote:*   Solution: use Xorg's 'radeon' driver.  they don't support >=RV300 (and mine is a RV350)... and I don't like to use this "hack" called r300, or is it stable now with an easy howto?

 

I have the same card and it does support it. Yes, and with 3d acceleration. I say, go ahead and give 'radeon' driver a try. If you are satisfied, then you can proceed to use radeonFB. Add 'radeon' and remove 'fglrx' to your VIDEO_CARDS variable in make.conf, and then emerge -DuN world. Then in your device section in xorg.conf change fglrx to radeon. Although I remember that crappy drivers of ATI leaved some crap behind, and I had to do a small additional thing to get the proper OpenGL support with radeon driver. Do it until that point, then I will further try to provide help. The decision is your though, but I talk from experience (with same card).

P.S don't know anything about this that r300 thing that you mentioned. I think you won't need it.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

ok that worked! nice to know that the r300 and above are supported by the OS driver... so why someone should stick with fglrx??

btw. I get some random lock's using beryl and aiglx  :Sad: 

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

check 'man radeon' and try safer settings in your xorg.conf, if possible.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

found it in gentoowiki, actually I forgot

```
         Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"
```

 in the device section...

hm... so my laptop now works with beryl  :Smile:  which is fantastic... I hope my pc works now too  :Smile: 

one question is left: why should people stick with fglrx?

----------

## xhentu

Hi all..   Me too I got the same Graphic Card on my laptop.

```

~ # lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]  
```

 Anyone can help me to get the right installation??

   Radeon Guides online there are a lot, but I get confused & not sure on what to load/install.

 Thanks for your time & anticipated excuses for my English.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

in make.conf you should have

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

and here is my xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        #InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad1" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#       Option         "AIGLX" "False"

        Option         "AIGLX" "True"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite" "Enable"

#       Option         "XVideo" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

#       ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

        Load  "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option     "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option     "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option     "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option     "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option     "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option     "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "ch"

        Option      "XkbModel" "inspiron"

        Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse1"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "TouchPad1"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "event"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

        Option "LeftEdge" "130"

        Option "RightEdge" "840"

        Option "TopEdge" "130"

        Option "BottomEdge" "640"

        Option "FingerLow" "7"

        Option "FingerHigh" "8"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

        Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

        Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

        Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

        Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

        Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "UseShm" "True"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "radeon"

#       Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## xhentu

I copied your xorg.conf & modified only the xkb layout to Italian. In my make.conf there was already the "radeon". Tried the startx & it turns that can't load the:

   radeon module 

   synaptics

   keyboard 

   mouse..    That means that the "emerge gnome" hasn't installed the needed x drivers??

  for the radeon driver: do I have to emerge the x11-drivers/ati-drivers ??????

----------

## bLUEbYTE84

I remember this weirdness. I also experienced it but cannot remember what caused them to be pulled. Portage should figure it out itself. Try those:

emerge -DuNav xorg-x11

OR

emerge -Dunav xorg-server

OR

emerge -Dunav world

 *Quote:*   

> ??????

 

One of them is enough.

----------

## DrAgOnTuX

 *xhentu wrote:*   

> I copied your xorg.conf & modified only the xkb layout to Italian. In my make.conf there was already the "radeon". Tried the startx & it turns that can't load the:
> 
>    radeon module 
> 
>    synaptics
> ...

 

gnome has nothing to do with your x drivers.

thats part of x11-xorg and xorg-server

don't forget to set your INPUT_DEVICES variable in make.conf.

here is mine:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev synaptics joystick"
```

remove what you don't need (like joystick or evdev).

then do a 

```
emerge -avuND world
```

 and after that try a startx.

----------

## xhentu

ok..

I emerged the synaptics drivers & library.. & the mouse drivers..

 Than I ran the 

```
 emerge -DuNav xorg-x11 
```

 & now is installin some packages (perhaps the missing ones).

     After that I'll try the 

```
 emerge -avuND world 
```

 thanx anyway...

  What about the kernel?? I'm using the 2.6.19 & not sure on what to load: agp-gart or other options for the ati

----------

## xhentu

well..    startx works & gives the right screen resolution and frequences...   works fine, but yet icomplete. The roumor of my laptop isn't same as normally should..  

    // I get that kind of roumor only when the G.Card drivers aren't correctly working. Same was in Ubuntu til I installed the fglrx drivers, And same is even with the live Cd.

       Perhaps Radeon 9600 users know what I'm talking about

  Anyway..  I'm posting my xorg.conf & my /etc/make.conf & my /var/log/Xorg.0.log   HOPPING in a solution

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Main Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        #InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "TouchPad1" "AlwaysCore"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

#       Option         "AIGLX" "False"

        Option         "AIGLX" "True"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option         "Composite" "Enable"

#       Option         "XVideo" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

#       ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

#        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

        Load  "dbe"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option     "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option     "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option     "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option     "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option     "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option     "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

        Option      "blank time" "10"   # 10 minutes

        Option      "standby time" "20"

        Option      "suspend time" "30"

        Option      "off time" "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#       Identifier  "Mouse1"

#       Driver      "mouse"

#       Option      "Protocol" "auto"

#       Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "TouchPad1"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Option      "Protocol" "event"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

        Option "LeftEdge" "130"

        Option "RightEdge" "840"

        Option "TopEdge" "130"

        Option "BottomEdge" "640"

        Option "FingerLow" "7"

        Option "FingerHigh" "8"

        Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

        Option "MaxTapMove" "110"

        Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

        Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

        Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

        Option "MinSpeed" "0.60"

        Option "MaxSpeed" "1.10"

        Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

        Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

        Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

        Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

        Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

        Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

        Option "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

        Option "SHMConfig" "on"

        Option "UseShm" "True"

        Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "radeon"

#       Driver      "fglrx"

#   Option       "BusType" "AGP"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

#   Option       "AGPMode" "8"

#   Option      "MonitorLayout" "LVDS"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

/etc/make.conf

```
 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

USE=" X alsa arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_synaptics input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg -kde kernel_linux ldap libg++ mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime radeon readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xv zlib"

FEATURES="ccache"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard synaptics mouse"

```

/var/log/Xorg.0log

[code]   

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.19 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Gledi-P4 2.6.19 #2 SMP Tue Feb 6 23:05:39 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 06 February 2007

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb  7 00:35:58 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Main Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]"

(**) |-->Input Device "TouchPad1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) XKB: variant: "nodeadkeys"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

	Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID" does not exist.

	Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc,

	/usr/share/fonts/Type1,

	/usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

	/usr/share/fonts/100dpi

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "10"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "20"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "30"

(**) Option "OffTime" "60"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "True"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81b62e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

	X.Org Video Driver: 1.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0648 card 1043,1927 rev 51 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0003 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0963 card 0000,0000 rev 25 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1043,1927 rev 00 class 01,01,80 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:6: chip 1039,7013 card 1043,1816 rev a0 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:7: chip 1039,7012 card 1043,1763 rev a0 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,1927 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:1: chip 1039,7001 card 1043,1927 rev 0f class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 1039,7002 card 1043,1927 rev 00 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 1039,0900 card 1043,1455 rev 90 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1180,0476 card 1000,0000 rev ac class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:09:1: chip 1180,0476 card 1800,0000 rev ac class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 00:09:2: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1927 rev 04 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4e50 card 1043,1942 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,6), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0xcfd00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:9:0), (0,2,5), BCTRL: 0x0700 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00001000 - 0x000010ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00001400 - 0x000014ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x30000000 - 0x31ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x32000000 - 0x33ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 6: bridge is at (0:9:1), (0,6,9), BCTRL: 0x0780 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 6 I/O range:

	[0] -1	0	0x00001800 - 0x000018ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 6 prefetchable memory range:

	[0] -1	0	0x34000000 - 0x35ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x36000000 - 0x37ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] rev 0, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe3ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfffb800 - 0xdfffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

	[0] -1	0	0xdfffb800 - 0xdfffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[6] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[7] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[8] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[9] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfffb800 - 0xdfffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.2

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 4.2.0

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 6.6.3

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

	ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

	ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

	ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

	ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

	ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

	ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

	ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

	ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

	ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

	ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

	ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

	ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

	ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

	ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

	ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

	ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

	ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

	ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

	ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfffb800 - 0xdfffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//radeon_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xdfffb800 - 0xdfffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[10] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[11] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[12] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[26] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[27] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONPreInit

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xdfef0000: size 64KB

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) RADEON(0): X server will not keep DPI constant for all screen sizes

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4e50)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd0000000

(--) RADEON(0): BIOS at 0xdfec0000

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.25.0

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping disabled

(II) RADEON(0): Will try to use DMA for Xv image transfers

(II) RADEON(0): Generation 2 PCI interface, using max accessible memory

(II) RADEON(0): Detected total video RAM=65536K, accessible=131072K (PCI BAR=131072K)

(--) RADEON(0): Mapped VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (128 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): Color tiling enabled by default

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): Legacy BIOS detected

(II) RADEON(0): LVDS port is not in connector table, added in.

(II) RADEON(0): Connector0: DDCType-0, DACType-1, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-1

(II) RADEON(0): Connector1: DDCType-3, DACType-0, TMDSType--1, ConnectorType-2

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): 

(II) RADEON(0): Primary:

 Monitor   -- LVDS

 Connector -- VGA

 DAC Type  -- Primary

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- VGA_DDC

(II) RADEON(0): Secondary:

 Monitor   -- NONE

 Connector -- Proprietary

 DAC Type  -- TVDAC/ExtDAC

 TMDS Type -- NONE

 DDC Type  -- NONE

(II) RADEON(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=6 min=20000 max=40000; xclk=22000

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to detect secondary monitor, MergedFB/Clone mode disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: Hitachi WXGA 1280x800   

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1280x800

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): No valid mode specified, force to native mode

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 1

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1280x800 (pitch 1280)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x800": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1280x800"   71.00  1280 1304 1368 1456  800 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   71.00  640 1304 1368 1456  350 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   71.00  640 1304 1368 1456  400 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   71.00  720 1304 1368 1456  400 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x480": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   71.00  640 1304 1368 1456  480 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "800x600": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   71.00  800 1304 1368 1456  600 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   71.00  1024 1304 1368 1456  768 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   71.00  832 1304 1368 1456  624 808 811 812

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 71.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.8 kHz, 60.1 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1152x768"   71.00  1152 1304 1368 1456  768 808 811 812

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(==) RADEON(0): Using XAA acceleration architecture

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.2.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): No MM_TABLE found - assuming CARD is not TV-in capable.

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

	of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

	[0] 0	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[1] 0	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

	[3] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0xdfffb800 - 0xdfffbfff (0x800) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0xdfffc000 - 0xdfffcfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xdffff000 - 0xdfffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0xdfffe000 - 0xdfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0xdfffd000 - 0xdfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

	[12] -1	0	0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

	[13] -1	0	0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

	[14] -1	0	0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

	[15] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

	[16] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[17] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

	[18] 0	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec7f (0x80) IX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

	[29] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

	[30] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit d0000000 0

(**) RADEON(0): Map: 0xd0000000, 0x04000000

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x4000000)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSave

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode(0x81e0288)

(**) RADEON(0): Read: 0x00180006 0x0002003f 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): Read: rd=6, fd=63, pd=2

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveMode returns 0x81e0288

(II) RADEON(0): Dynamic Clock Scaling Disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Using 24 bit depth buffer

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 6, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 6

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:00.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xe086c000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xe086c000 to 0xb7b1a000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f004e09 [AGP 0x1039/0x0648; Card 0x1002/0x4e50]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0xb38e0000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0xb38df000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0xb36df000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0xb31ff000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xdfef0000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(**) RADEON(0): DRI New memory map param

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInitMemoryMap() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   mem_size         : 0x04000000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd3ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONModeInit()

1280x800       71.00  1280 1304 1368 1456   800  808  811  812 (24,32)

1280x800       71.00  1280 1304 1368 1456   800  808  811  812 (24,32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 10485920 bytes (virtualX = 1280, displayWidth = 1280)

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS HotKeys Disabled

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONInit returns 0x81e0c38

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode()

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMode(0x81e0c38)

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONRestoreMemMapRegisters() : 

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION   : 0xd3ffd000

(**) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION  : 0xffffffc0

(**) RADEON(0):   Map Changed ! Applying ...

(**) RADEON(0):   Map applied, resetting engine ...

(**) RADEON(0): Updating display base addresses...

(**) RADEON(0): Memory map updated.

(**) RADEON(0): Programming CRTC1, offset: 0x00000000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 30004c4c to 20187c7c

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONSaveScreen(0)

(II) RADEON(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up initial surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing fb layer

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up accel memmap

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,800) to (1280,802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7389

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0x102c000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0x1414000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 40960 kb for textures at offset 0x17fc000

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing backing store

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(**) RADEON(0): DRI Finishing init !

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 19

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xd3ffd000 is: 0xd3ffd000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xe07fe000

(**) RADEON(0): GRPH_BUFFER_CNTL from 30004c4c to 20187c7c

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Setting up final surfaces

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Acceleration

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration disabled

(**) RADEON(0): EngineInit (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Pitch for acceleration = 160

(**) RADEON(0): EngineRestore (32/32)

(**) RADEON(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

	Screen to screen bit blits

	Solid filled rectangles

	8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

	Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

	Solid Lines

	Scanline Image Writes

	Setting up tile and stipple cache:

		32 128x128 slots

		32 256x256 slots

		16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DPMS

(**) Option "dpms" "true"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Cursor

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 802)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7385

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing color map

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing DGA

(**) RADEON(0): Initializing Xv

(II) RADEON(0): No video input capabilities detected and no information is provided - disabling multimedia i2c

(II) Loading sub module "theatre_detect"

(II) LoadModule: "theatre_detect"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/multimedia//theatre_detect_drv.so

(II) Module theatre_detect: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.1

(II) RADEON(0): no multimedia table present, disabling Rage Theatre.

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:01:00.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:01:00.0

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI GL provider for screen 0

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

(**) Option "De

----------

## wickwire

I've got a Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo L7310W, native resolution of 1280x800, VIA chipset, and have also been messing with framebuffer resolution...

In the end, beyond vesa-tng and fbset which I couldn't get to work, I managed to get there with vesa framebuffer support enabled in the kernel and the vesafb option (not tng) compiled in.

Edited grub, replaced the video=vesafb:1280x800-32@60 parameter with vga=0x3b8 and it worked right up, 1280x800 resolution in the command line interface, before manually starting X.  :Smile: 

I also remembered reading somewhere that this solution might be hardware-dependent, so I can't say it'll work for all platforms...

----------

## xhentu

thanks a lot...   I think I'll reinstall the whole system to clean some stupid things I've done on it  :Very Happy:  (happens no?!!) & to make it run faster..   So..   no more framebuffers & gnome..  

Xfce only (which is GREAT)..

Thanks anyway..

Perhaps I'll try it on my pc (it uses a WIDE-screen too   :Very Happy: ) & uses a Nvidia.

----------

